

Just got Techcrunch'd - ReviewGist.com - sonink
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/24/reviewgistcom-collates-and-snips-reviews/
We just rolled out a big update and got techcrunched.<p>Do check out ReviewGist.com and I will be very eager for some feedback.
======
sonink
Would like to add Guy's chat with Mike at
<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/11/how_to_get_in_t.html> was spot on in
approaching TC.

Mike spells it out in the first two minutes.

------
tptacek
Suggest: hide the names of your developers. You'd hate for Arrington to find
your site too slow or unreliable a few months from now.

~~~
sonink
Could you please care to elaborate ? Not very sure what that means.

~~~
tylercarbone
Arrington posted about one of the Twitter developers leaving, directing
negative comments at the developer personally.

------
tylercarbone
Sounds very cool, actually; nice idea.

